

HN Startup Idea: Introduce me to a VC and Get Equity - Ryel

Introduce me to a VC and if (s)he invests, I&#x27;ll give you 2% equity
======
edmack
Interesting. One thought is that currently people get free VC introductions by
their colleagues, so this could attract the most unscrupulous introducers.
However, the incentive structure is pretty robust.

------
sharemywin
Your probably running into SEC issues if your contact isn't licensed as an SEC
broker. Might want to talk to a lawyer. Basically you offered commision to
sell stock for your company.

------
johnmurch
Pitch Deck? Product? Link?

~~~
Ryel
Just spewing crap out as I think of it. Feel free to jump on it

